

Mitsubishi Quiets Car Noise with Machine Learning - denzil_correa
http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/human-factors/mitsubishi-quiets-car-noise-for-your-ohsoimportant-phone-calls/

======
phreeza
Does it seem crazy to anyone else that a purely software noise reduction
system is planned to be released in 3 years when it already seems to be
working? Not like it is a safety critical system.

------
Mithaldu
And here i thought this would be something that benefits the general public by
making cars _actually_ more quiet. Instead it's just a noise filter for phone
calls in cars.

~~~
hartror
I was thinking the same application from the title but had the opposite
reaction. Why would anyone bother investing in making cars quieter when the
ground swell all pushing towards electric?

------
userbinator
Does this seem a bit overkill or a "just because we can" sort of thing? Noise-
canceling microphones have been around for a _long_ time, and they work
surprisingly well.

------
johnward
I really though this would say: "Mitsubishi quits car noise by not selling
cars anymore".

